# What Does a Well-dressed Kindle Need?



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, I have a couple Gelaskins coming and 2 Oberon covers -- okay, and a M-edge, too. Is it Gelaskin OR stickers/decals? Screen savers? What does a Kindle need to be fashionable and well coutured? The Devil Wears Prada, but My Kindle Wears...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Boy did you open yourself up! You will receive all the advice you can handle on this one. Tego and  Decalgirl skins, covers, purseslights, the list goes on and on.Check out the Accessories area for starters.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

intinst said:


> Boy did you open yourself up! You will receive all the advice you can handle on this one. Tego and Decalgirl skins, covers, purseslights, the list goes on and on.Check out the Accessories area for starters.


Purselights?? Something I don't have?? What is it? Do I need it? LOL!!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I have Roof of Heaven and Forest -- a purple and a green. Not sure it will be easy finding accessories that work with both. I need stuff I can change from undies to top coat to scarf and gloves on a regular basis.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I have Roof of Heaven and Forest -- a purple and a green. Not sure it will be easy finding accessories that work with both. I need stuff I can change from undies to top coat to scarf and gloves on a regular basis.


You'll find plenty to go with that green and purple. Believe me, it won't be hard.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I was thinking I would go bold and get something red. Red and green would be, well, Christmas, but also the embodiment of this video:






...which makes me smile.

And red and purple is just bold and bright and fearless.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I still don't know if I want a skin for my Kindle. I kind of think the Oberon is enough. I don't like things to be too busy...I'm never one to over-decorate. Some of the skins ARE cool though.  

Does anyone just have the naked Kindle and Oberon or do most use both Oberon and a skin?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband's Kindle is naked in his Oberon cover.... I have a skin on mine. His looks so stark now when I look at it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

My kindle is 100% nude.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Exhibitionist!


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

I think you should add some glitter, and maybe some streams. So it can be festive. And maybe get it a teddy bear costume for Halloween


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My son and daughter had naked Kindles til I gave them skins for Christmas and my son got my hand-me-down M-edge cover. I thought they were fine until I dressed them up. Now I think they look so much better.

I'll probably be going nuts until they make a skin for the K2...sigh...

L


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I used to feel like I really wanted the clean smooth look of the Kindle with nothing on it.  It seemed classier that way.  

Then I got my first skin.  

Now when I take a skin off to switch to another one, the poor thing just looks naked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

> What Does a Well-dressed Kindle Need?


A different owner.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh, it's going to be like that, is it?!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> A different owner.


LOL Alot of the Kindles here need re-homing then!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My Kindle even sleeps in the nude. LOL


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm. From what others have posted, I guess I will end up liking the skin then.   Will wait to see what DecalGirl comes out with.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm....well now I have to update my opinion a little bit.  I'm waiting on a new skin and Oberon, and decided to go ahead and remove the one I had on.  Wow, I really am liking how it looks with no skin now!  It looks so clean.  I suppose it could just be because I didn't really like the skin I had on it, but I'm really thinking about not putting one back on after I get my cover.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

My Klassic Kindle is in a Oberon butterfly. I tried skin on it and did NOT like it. It removed very nicely leaving no residue. it was a nice try. the Oberon cover is perfect in protection and looks for me.
Sylvia


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

sylvia said:


> My Klassic Kindle is in a Oberon butterfly. I tried skin on it and did NOT like it. It removed very nicely leaving no residue. it was a nice try. the Oberon cover is perfect in protection and looks for me.
> Sylvia


Sylvia, I'm interested in knowing what you didn't like about the skin. Was it the look, the quality? Did it get in the way? Was it distracting? I'm thinking of getting one for my new Kindle but I have doubts. Thanks.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> Sylvia, I'm interested in knowing what you didn't like about the skin. Was it the look, the quality? Did it get in the way? Was it distracting? I'm thinking of getting one for my new Kindle but I have doubts. Thanks.


DD

Quit already (lol) just get the skin. That moon one you posted will look great with your purple cover. Quit second guessing yourself, your going to talk yourself out of not liking it. IMO a skinned Kindle looks much better than a naked one (don't mean to offend anyone that likes their naked Kindle). And like we've said before, it's only 15 dollars (conpared to what you've spent otherwise, this is nothing), if you don't like it then just take it off. Give it a chance.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Kevin63 is right.  The skins are so inexpensive, and you have no way of knowing whether you'll like it or not until you try it.  "Try it....you'll like it"


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> DD
> 
> Quit already (lol) just get the skin. That moon one you posted will look great with your purple cover. Quit second guessing yourself, your going to talk yourself out of not liking it. IMO a skinned Kindle looks much better than a naked one (don't mean to offend anyone that likes their naked Kindle). And like we've said before, it's only 15 dollars (conpared to what you've spent otherwise, this is nothing), if you don't like it then just take it off. Give it a chance.


Kevin, you're right. I just so rarely read here about someone not liking it, I wondered what were the reasons. ;-)


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DD said:


> Kevin, you're right. I just so rarely read here about someone not liking it, I wondered what were the reasons. ;-)


I hear ya, just relax, your gonna love it all dressed up much better than just the plain offwhite (or whatever color it is). Nothing better than a sharp dressed man (lol) or woman (don't know if yours is male or female).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And if you decide you don't like the skin and you take it off, well, it cost you $15 or so to learn that.  Only YOU can decide if you are in a position/willing to take that 'risk', as it were. I like my skin, though I wasn't sure I would.  But I decided I was willing to spend $15 to find out.  I'd already decided I would NOT feel guilty for spending it if I discovered I didn't like it. . . . .so think on it, and then do whatever YOU want!

Ann


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

DD, I understand your hesitation.  While I have skins on my cell and PDA, they're clear and from Invisible Sheild.  I might still decide to go that direction with the K2, but I think instead I'll do a very light-colored custom skin instead - a photo which has personal meaning.

Either way, however, because the Kindle is white, I do want some protection from dirt and grime and hand oils.  So while Adelie won't be totally nekkid, she will only be covered with the sheerest illusion.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> I hear ya, just relax, your gonna love it all dressed up much better than just the plain offwhite (or whatever color it is). Nothing better than a sharp dressed man (lol) or woman (don't know if yours is male or female).


I never really looked. LOL


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BurBunny said:


> DD, I understand your hesitation. While I have skins on my cell and PDA, they're clear and from Invisible Sheild. I might still decide to go that direction with the K2, but I think instead I'll do a very light-colored custom skin instead - a photo which has personal meaning.
> 
> Either way, however, because the Kindle is white, I do want some protection from dirt and grime and hand oils. So while Adelie won't be totally nekkid, she will only be covered with the sheerest illusion.


Yes, I do like to protect things also. Although my K1 is 7 mos. old and used every day. All I do is wipe it with a microfiber cloth once in a while and it looks great. The white material is not very porous. Unlike any other white or light colored object I've had, it doesn't show finger marks. I will get a skin though. I just think individualizing my Kindle is cool.

P.S. Adele will look great in her sheer outfit!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Sylvia,  I'm interested in knowing what you didn't like about the skin.  Was it the look, the quality?  Did it get in the way?  Was it distracting?  I'm thinking of getting one for my new Kindle but I have doubts.  Thanks.

1. I picked a real dark skin -- real contrasty 2. I am NOT patient and could not lay it straight - did not try to relay , and 2 I felt it too distracting -- did not try it past a page of reading.  I don't regret the try it was not too costy and it came off real clean.  the cover protects, the light shines, and a comfy place to read is all I need.
Oh I will need a dry bag for my summer commute via bike.
sylvia


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

When I put on my first skin, I really didn't think I liked it that way at all.  It was distracting to me and somehow I thought it looked kind of cheesy.  I left it on, though, and within a few days, I realized that I really did like the look.  That first one was mostly white....the next one was darker, and even though I didn't really like the pattern as much, I really liked the darker look on it.  Right now, my Kindle is naked (because DD's is naked, lol), and I'm liking that for a change.

BUT, DD Stalker, you HAVE to put the Starry Night or the moon one or something on it with the Roof of Heaven.  How else will we still be twins??


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

is there the invisible skin type thing that Harvey was talking about. would this be an alternative for a skin for those of us that like naked kindle? does it need this protection?
Sylvia


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

sylvia said:


> is there the invisible skin type thing that Harvey was talking about. would this be an alternative for a skin for those of us that like naked kindle? does it need this protection?
> Sylvia


I remember reading here that the folks at Invisible Shield will be making a K2 version. You can read about them at http://www.zagg.com/. They'll even be offering a 20% discount to members here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3489.0.html


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

lindnet said:


> When I put on my first skin, I really didn't think I liked it that way at all. It was distracting to me and somehow I thought it looked kind of cheesy. I left it on, though, and within a few days, I realized that I really did like the look. That first one was mostly white....the next one was darker, and even though I didn't really like the pattern as much, I really liked the darker look on it. Right now, my Kindle is naked (because DD's is naked, lol), and I'm liking that for a change.
> 
> BUT, DD Stalker, you HAVE to put the Starry Night or the moon one or something on it with the Roof of Heaven. How else will we still be twins??


Ha ha, lindnet, I'll be watching for you on the streets. I'll say, "Gee, your Kindle looks familiar. Do I know you from somewhere?"


----------

